# janome 3160 FS



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

last fall I bought a beautiful Janome 3160 from the Janome dealer...I did not need this machine...well, at the time, I thought I did....it came with many extra feet as well as the large slide on sewing table...and hard case

I used it to hem a small child's dress.....THAT is all, and it sits there...waiting to be used...waiting....I have other machines( no surprise to others here)...that are set up and used often...this nice Janome sits under its hard case.....unused...I need to sell this and recognize that I just can only sew on one machine at a time, my space for sewing is limited and this was folly on my part to purchase this...so I will box it back up and offer it for sale...first here then on Craigslist or Ebay....if anyone here is interested, please PM me and I can take pictures or you can look on the internet...500$ plus shipping....


----------

